# surf fishing near the cape canaveral air force station



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

anyone know if the cape canaveral air force station area is easily accessible to surf fishing because i was looking at it from flash earth and it looked very secluded. Can you get to it from car or do you have to walk miles.


----------



## roundman (May 28, 2009)

*Patrick AFB*

I live about 5 miles south of Patrick AFB. The entire streach of beach is open to fishing. There are 4 or 5 access points but the north two are dominated by surfers and sunbathers. The southern two access points have a lot of rock shelves which typically hold fish but also make it hard to bottom fish. In the summer I like to plug the south end for snook, jacks and what ever else shows up. Pompano, whiting and sheepheads are good in the fall and winter.


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

i'm going down there this summer and i looked at it in an ariel view and it looked like that area is flats. is it flats or is it just really clear water.


----------

